# [Wall]wallpaper dimension d'orignie !



## Mage-Li (10 Octobre 2005)

Bonjours a tous les macusers !
J'ai une petite question qui trotine dans la tete depuis un petit moment. Je vous explique...
Mes wallpapers sont en faite des photos que j'ai fais qui ont différent format, toutes les 15 minutes ont change de photo. 
Le prob c'est que OS X dimensionne toujours les photos nimporte comment ! J'ai testé avec les 4 option présente mais rien a faire.
Moi j'aimerai avoir ma photo au bon format, le plus grand possible avec du noir autour. 

Connaisez vous un soft qui gére ca ? Ou une astuce ?

Merci bien


----------



## iDiot (10 Octobre 2005)

Salut 

Si tu coche l'option centrer et choisis la couleur noir pour le fond c'est pas ce que tu veux?


----------



## Mage-Li (10 Octobre 2005)

Bien si c'est ca qeu je voudrai mais le prob c'est que OS X apriori gèrre mal cette option parcequ'il ne me le fait que sur certaine photos.
J'ai remarqué qu'il est possible de choisir en fonction de la photo une option d'affichage, donc je l'ai fais sur toutes les photos, et il applique réellement cette option que sur certaine.

Pk ? un mystére pour l'instand :mouais:


----------

